# Norma Jean may be getting a baby sister



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Norma Jean's groomer may be giving us a little girl - she raises Tibetian Terriers - so that NJ can have a playmate - a little sister. I havent decided totally yet but am very interested.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Adding a new dog to a household is not automatically a great experience for either the dogs or the people. We have been through many challenges having added a third dog to our home. I think is it especially problematic when the dog who is already there has some behavior or training issues as with NJ's recall. I would hate to see you end up rehoming yet another dog Pamela, as much as I know puppies are adorable and tug at the heartstrings.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> Adding a new dog to a household is not automatically a great experience for either the dogs or the people. We have been through many challenges having added a third dog to our home. I think is it especially problematic when the dog who is already there has some behavior or training issues as with NJ's recall. I would hate to see you end up rehoming yet another dog Pamela, as much as I know puppies are adorable and tug at the heartstrings.


thanks - but it would not be a third do -NJ is my only dog - and the puppy may end up being my son's dog. At any rate my groomer friend knows my limitations and is working with me - we will see. I am not letting NJ run free except in her yard now - when in the yard she is coming when I call her. Is it ok to offer her a treat to come? that usually works.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela said:


> thanks - but it would not be a third do -NJ is my only dog - and the puppy may end up being my son's dog. At any rate my groomer friend knows my limitations and is working with me - we will see. I am not letting NJ run free except in her yard now - when in the yard she is coming when I call her. Is it ok to offer her a treat to come? that usually works.



I can count. I know it wouldn't be a third dog. You missed my main point. It is never as easy to add a dog to household that already has a dog as people tend to think it is.

As to the recall if you offer a treat after she gets to you promptly that is a good reinforcer, but if you have to wave it at her to lure her to come it is a bribe. Bribing a behavior out of a dog that should know what to do tells you the dog doesn't really understand there is no choice about doing what it is told. If I had a dog that had those issues I wouldn't be adding another.

As I recall you had problems with a smaller puppy that was escaping your yard because of gaps in your fence. Has that been fixed? Tibetan Terriers are not that big.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Also, Tibetan Terriers tend to be very, very barky since they were bred to be watchdogs. I don't mean to rain on your parade, just something else to think about. They sure are cute dogs, though, so I understand the temptation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom, I hadn't thought about barkiness with Tibetan Terriers. I had one (an intact two year old male) in my recent rally new signs class and he did do a lot of barking, but we attributed a lot of that to the presence of Javelin who was also barking up a storm. Those teenage boys and their hormones....

ZM do you know it TT have otherwise typical terrier (earth dog) types of behaviors like digging?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

They are not terrier-like. I wonder why they even have terrier in their name.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay, I didn't think so, but since you have more familiarity than I do I figured I'd ask.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had a TT for 13yrs! (lymphoma took her from me) My Bernie was very quiet and very laid back.......on walks when she got tired she would head for the nearest porch to lay down! She was also very lazy, hated dirt or grass and after puppyhood did not enjoy playing with other dogs! . Did you know they have flat feet? Their feet work like snow shoes in their environment! I loved that dog tremendously!
But I still wouldn't recommend Pamela to add another dog to her home unless it's owner and caretaker were her son, and only if it was absolutely cared for by her son! They do need grooming as they are long coated....I kept Bernie clipped like a schnauzer.

My Bernie (not groomed in this pic) on a camping trip


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> I can count. I know it wouldn't be a third dog. You missed my main point. It is never as easy to add a dog to household that already has a dog as people tend to think it is.
> 
> As to the recall if you offer a treat after she gets to you promptly that is a good reinforcer, but if you have to wave it at her to lure her to come it is a bribe. Bribing a behavior out of a dog that should know what to do tells you the dog doesn't really understand there is no choice about doing what it is told. If I had a dog that had those issues I wouldn't be adding another.
> 
> As I recall you had problems with a smaller puppy that was escaping your yard because of gaps in your fence. Has that been fixed? Tibetan Terriers are not that big.


Trust me - I never miss your point - I dont know why you are always so sarcastic and nasty to me - you are the reason I stopped coming on here - no matter what I share you have something negative to sayl You must be a very negative person - I am so sorry for you. I have had five dogs at one time - I am not such a novice and NJ does not have "issues" she is an extremely obedient dog almost perfect - just because I shared that she didnt come when I called 2 times does not mean she has an issue. I wouldnt trade her for any other dog! try to be more positive when you answer a post and not take such an arrogant air - or is it just me?
By the way- the fence is fixed and that was not the reason I rehomed Patches. 
tibeitan terriers are not as small as Patches was and I may not get her until she is older. Oh why am I explaining myself to you - you will find something negative in that also.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> They are not terrier-like. I wonder why they even have terrier in their name.


the are not terriers and are not usually barkers


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela, no worries, I will never darken one of your threads ever again. I am actually a very nice person and an accomplished dog trainer. Clearly you find me to be otherwise so since you find my suggestions for you to be disagreeable I won't bother since I do have better things to do with my time than to talk to someone who doesn't want to hear from me.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, Molly, so sorry you lost your beautiful Bernie to lymphoma  She looks like such a sweetheart. I do love the breed. 

Pamela, they actually do tend to be barky, whether you want to agree or disagree. I've had two as fosters, met with a breeder with several adults, and have seen plenty in person. Sure, there may a few exceptions, just like with Maltese. But read any breed profile or talk with a reputable breeder and they will warn you of this.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

She is right Catherine, I almost asked why you were being so snotty with Pamela. I have noticed it before too on her threads. Not everyone asks for or wants training help from you, sometimes just sharing.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think Tibetan Terriers are adorable. They kind of have those Skye Terrier ears. How fortunate you are to have a family member co-parenting arrangement, if it’s a go with the TT. I read a great piece about two neighbors, a young working couple with kids and a pair of empty nesters who shared a dog. The dog stayed with the couple during the day, and went home to the family at night and on the weekends. Let us know what happens.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Pamela said:


> Trust me - I never miss your point - I dont know why you are always so sarcastic and nasty to me - you are the reason I stopped coming on here - no matter what I share you have something negative to sayl You must be a very negative person - I am so sorry for you. I have had five dogs at one time - I am not such a novice and NJ does not have "issues" she is an extremely obedient dog almost perfect - just because I shared that she didnt come when I called 2 times does not mean she has an issue. I wouldnt trade her for any other dog! try to be more positive when you answer a post and not take such an arrogant air - or is it just me?
> By the way- the fence is fixed and that was not the reason I rehomed Patches.
> tibeitan terriers are not as small as Patches was and I may not get her until she is older. Oh why am I explaining myself to you - you will find something negative in that also.



I think your may have missed Lil cd point. I remember when you had Teddy I think and he was too much for you to handle and you had to rehome him. I assume we are close the same age. Puppies are a lot of work, this is why I get older dogs and really small dogs. 

NJ sounds just perfect and we do not find those every day. If I recall you had some health problems, and those puppies as you are aware I am sure will push you to the end. 

I have found I can have 1, 2 or 3 and they all do well and do not need a brother or sister, but they tend to get closer to the owner, with one, they would go everywhere with me, with 2 I can go and leave them home together


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> Pamela, no worries, I will never darken one of your threads ever again. I am actually a very nice person and an accomplished dog trainer. Clearly you find me to be otherwise so since you find my suggestions for you to be disagreeable I won't bother since I do have better things to do with my time than to talk to someone who doesn't want to hear from me.


that may be but you are very sarcastic "I can count" I mean what was that?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

glorybeecosta said:


> I think your may have missed Lil cd point. I remember when you had Teddy I think and he was too much for you to handle and you had to rehome him. I assume we are close the same age. Puppies are a lot of work, this is why I get older dogs and really small dogs.
> 
> NJ sounds just perfect and we do not find those every day. If I recall you had some health problems, and those puppies as you are aware I am sure will push you to the end.
> 
> I have found I can have 1, 2 or 3 and they all do well and do not need a brother or sister, but they tend to get closer to the owner, with one, they would go everywhere with me, with 2 I can go and leave them home together


I didnt miss her point - I was offended by the sarcasm which it seems she saves for me - maybe she doesnt like me because I rehomed 2 dogs - in a period of five or six years - Teddy was not too much for me - he became too much for Ginger - she wouldnt even go in the yard with him because he hurt her by slamming into her - I determined that he needed more exercise and Derek and Nikki fit that bill. I dont just get dogs and then give them up for no reason. Yes I have some health issues I can't bend down all the time to be cleaning up for a dog (Patches) would was marking all over the house and digging under the pool deck where larger animals than him live. As I said in my first post - my groomer is working with me - and will keep the pup until housebroken. I just wanted to share a happy circumstance - I wasnt looking for a bombardment of advice - if I want advice I will ask for it - this is clearly not the same forum it was when I first joined and I notice that not many people that I first knew are still one here. I wont bother you all again. I just thought you would be interested but clearly I was wrong.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Beaches said:


> She is right Catherine, I almost asked why you were being so snotty with Pamela. I have noticed it before too on her threads. Not everyone asks for or wants training help from you, sometimes just sharing.


thank you!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, Molly, so sorry you lost your beautiful Bernie to lymphoma  She looks like such a sweetheart. I do love the breed.
> 
> Pamela, they actually do tend to be barky, whether you want to agree or disagree. I've had two as fosters, met with a breeder with several adults, and have seen plenty in person. Sure, there may a few exceptions, just like with Maltese. But read any breed profile or talk with a reputable breeder and they will warn you of this.


actually I have read a lot about the breed and all articles say they are not barkers unless warning you of something.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Pamela, I remember how you lost your dear Ginger about the same time I lost Iris. It was such a terrible heartbreak for both of us. 

I love how Norma Jean was such a perfect fit for you. She has really developed into a gorgeous young lady. I do hope that whoever you bring into your family fits as well as NJ has and gives you both much joy! Please share your new family member with us when he/she arrives!

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Viking Queen said:


> Pamela, I remember how you lost your dear Ginger about the same time I lost Iris. It was such a terrible heartbreak for both of us.
> 
> I love how Norma Jean was such a perfect fit for you. She has really developed into a gorgeous young lady. I do hope that whoever you bring into your family fits as well as NJ has and gives you both much joy! Please share your new family member with us when he/she arrives!
> 
> Cathy and Poppy


thank you so much Cathy and Poppy for your kind words. I will if I decide to do this. The groomer and I will both have her and she will be a show dog like her other dogs and then I will probably get her.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Pamela said:


> Norma Jean's groomer may be giving us a little girl - she raises Tibetian Terriers - so that NJ can have a playmate - a little sister. I havent decided totally yet but am very interested.



Sometimes people just want to share, as in Pamela's first post above. I can see if she was asking questions and was needing advice, but it doesn't sound like she is. All she wanted to do is share her excitement with her friends here.

Pamela, I'm very excited for you, and I hope it works out!! You sure did get a good one when you got Norma Jean! I say go with your heart. If you have problems down the road, I know the people here will be happy to help. When will you decide? Please make sure you share pictures!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Sometimes people just want to share, as in Pamela's first post above. I can see if she was asking questions and was needing advice, but it doesn't sound like she is. All she wanted to do is share her excitement with her friends here.
> 
> Pamela, I'm very excited for you, and I hope it works out!! You sure did get a good one when you got Norma Jean! I say go with your heart. If you have problems down the road, I know the people here will be happy to help. When will you decide? Please make sure you share pictures!!


thank you so much Trixie Treasure - I was just sharing - dont even know for sure but I talked with my groomer - she is also a Pam lol - and she explained more to me about the showing and championship. Apparently she has been working with the father and his owner to get some kind of award - he is already a champion but needs so many of his offspring to be champions to get this. So this little girl will be trained to be a champion and when she is all done showing I will get her. However before she starts to show we will also have her so we can see if NJ and she get along. NJ is 19 mo old now and is really enjoying having Teddy here but a puppy may be a different story. However she is such a sweet little girl - NJ - I think she would love any other dog. We will see. Apparently Pam's dogs have won the Nationals for Tibetian Terriers. She can't show anymore because her husband just took a job with AKC overseeing the dog shows in his region - south - so this little girl will be under her brother's name or mine - a little confusing for me - I know nothing of showing dogs. lol A lot to take in.

I have been looking for a while for a poodle between 5 months and 12 months with no success that is affordable to me anyway. Pam knew this and made this offer. Since NJ is a small standard she thinks they would be a great fit. we will see - thanks again for your support.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Based on your previous experiences, Not a good Idea.
Eric


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ericwd9 said:


> Based on your previous experiences, Not a good Idea.
> Eric


thanks but based on the past 3 weeks with NJ and Teddy - it will be the best thing I do for her - they are having a ball - also have had other dogs here with her overnite for a week at a time and she loves it. the yard is working out wonderfully and everything is going smoothly. My son is even going to build me a doggie bunk bed!


----------

